# Permission to buy property



## 899289 (Jun 10, 2015)

We bought our property back in 94 and put it a friend's name (he's a national. We are now in the process of putting the property in our name. Our notaria went to Oaxaca to turn in our papers at the Secretaría de Relaciones Exteriores and we were going to pay the fee at our bank. To our surprise the fee was waved. Mark one for the good guys!!!!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

The good guys are...?


----------



## 899289 (Jun 10, 2015)

It's not really meant to be taken literally Gary. It's an American expression. It's another way of saying (we won one). But in answer to your question the good guys in this case are my wife and I. There wasn't any bad guy by the way.


----------

